# Pensacola Pier



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

well, I guess I need to recant some of the statements I have made earlier on this forum. I have had a couple of bad experiences with people at the T on the Pensacola Pier. Last weekend changed the way I view alot of those locals out there. my mother was in town visiting from Chicago and we decided to tour Pensacola on Sunday before she left. No tour would be complete without going out to the pier so thats what we did. If you were there you would have recognized us: three kids, my mom, and me with the camera, all of us looking like tourists. My mother was thrilled about being able to see the fish swimming by the pier and while we were there someone hooked one. After a 5 minute battle the fish was brought up onto the pier. it was an average bonita. My mom went to stand near it to have her picture taken and everyone near her was encouraging her to pick up the fish and pose with it. It made her day. Since she has been home she has been showing that picture to EVERYONE. Too bad we didn't have enough time to take the poles, she could have caught her own. The people out on the pier that day were kind and very polite, contrary to what I believed of them, and the guy who owned that fish was VERY generous to let her pose with it. I was shocked to say the least. Because of those out there that day, I will never again post a negative comment about the pier. Thanks guys. here is that picture........


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad to hear it and I can say it doesn't surprise me at all. I'm glad yall had a good time.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you very much! this is the first nice thread i have seen about us localpier fisherman!!!!!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

whew ! scared me there with the title of the post .

glad to see everybody had a good time, and kudos to the fisherman to spend a little time with the curious . that's how we get more people to join the cause .


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

sick...Still A Holes....oke


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>Thank you very much! this is the first nice thread i have seen about us localpier fisherman!!!!!
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


i know why is everyone so negative all the time about the pier?

its not that bad


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

The way that she is holding that fish and grinning, I thought she did catch it. Glad to hear yall had a good time.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

That's great to hear. Usually the people are pretty good. 

The pier is only bad when school is out and the kids are out there acting like little (Use your choice of words here)


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

collard what are you talking about

i bet some of those "kids" could out fish alot of people on this forum

do i need to start a list?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is a start.... ME


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

"Outfishing" has not one single thing to do with being rude and obnoxious. Not everybody out there is that way, there are just a few that make it intolerable at times.

Since when do these traits make someone a better fisherman anyway?

Usually that's the first reponse when somebody takes something personal. Like I'm suppose to hang my head and say,"You're right, I'm sorry, you fish better than me,I'll be quiet now and try to snatch a cig or two. If I can 'cause I'm terrible at fishing in general. I wish I were more of an a&& so I could outfish everyone."

I guess I just shouldn't care that 12-15 year olds are cussing like grown men, but I was raised better than that.I can't/won't bring my daughters out there to enjoy the pier because of it. 

Don't get me wrong the pier is a wonderful place for kids to grow up. I grew up there. Where else would people let their kids go and hangout all day without their supervision. It's a great babysitter. It babysat me for years. 

But I bet if these same kids had their parents out there they wouldn't act near the way they do, and that's just not right. I ALWAYS and still do have respect for anybody elder than me, and younger. That's all I'm sayin'. The guilty should practice a little respect for the people around them. That's all.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

<P align=center>^^^^^^^^^^^^<P align=center>AMEN


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Matt09 (11/29/2008)*Here is a start.... ME


!!!!! R O F L !!!!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> I guess I just shouldn't care that 12-15 year olds are cussing like grown men,


what can you say, becuase everyone else out there does so why not?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *kingling (11/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > I guess I just shouldn't care that 12-15 year olds are cussing like grown men,
> ...


NO COMMENT.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Collard (11/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (11/30/2008)*
> ...




He already said what he had to say about it. Hopefully a few of them can read this and possibly they will start acting respectable. I dont know what kids he is talking about, since I don't go to the pier much (the boat is better  ), but I do know that the pier hosts a LOT of out of town familys here on vacation that pay their $1.25 to walk out on it. We should make sure that we are respectful of others, especially when children are around. Maybe some of the older gents out there could just respectfully mention something to the yutes when they swear in front of the families. One person can't change how everyone is, but that person can change how <U>he</U> acts out there.

I wasn't trying to start a debate with this topic. I ALWAYS hear such negative things about the pier, and at times I am the one saying them. I just wanted to share my POSITIVE experience out there with everyone else. I am thinking about stopping by out there to get a line wet later this week. See you guys there


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

profanity makes ignorance audible...say and do what you would if no one was around...simple rule...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I just wnna be clear. I LOVE THE pier. It's where I cut my teeth. Way more positive trips than negative. And the "kids" are local punks, but they'll grow out of it like we all did, (I hope). 

We're all representing our hometown when we're out there, just remember that, and yourself.

Good luck on your next trip there. I've never been there this time of year with a rod in my hand. Occasionally I'll go out at dusk with my wife and daughters this time of year but that's it. Is it pretty good this time of year?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

all the bonita you can catch.... a few redfish (bulls and slot) here and there, with the occasional whiting and pompano mixed in..... don't forget a 50W tiagra when you go out there.... never know when a Mako will show up.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> say and do what you would if no one was around...simple rule... We should make sure that we are respectful of others, especially when children are around.




reading this i know im one of the "kids" that is guilty of cussing out there. but i watch out for children i slipped up in front of a family one time and apologized very fast.





> say and do what you would if no one was around...simple rule...




only problem is that i use worse language when im by my self because nobody can hear me. 



but in all i know that i shouldnt be cursing in the first place but its become habit and i try to keep it to myself and my personal conversation so that not everybody has to hear my trash talk. also i apologize to anybody i have every offended with my language. but one more thing a lot of the grown men out there dont care who is around and curse louder and more than some of the kids


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (11/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> > I guess I just shouldn't care that 12-15 year olds are cussing like grown men,
> ...






Ben, you need to quit starting crap on this forum and go do some homework. Posts like this one don't help any so you don't need to make them.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

ROFL? Hey man i catch my share of fish, by no means the best, but i think that me being 17 and the shit i know all works out. Im not an asshole, or a pier rat, im a kid that loves to catch fish, and when i do fish, i fish hard.

matt-


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Matt09 (12/1/2008)*ROFL? Hey man i catch my share of fish, by no means the best, but i think that me being 17 and the shit i know all works out. Im not an asshole, or a pier rat, im a kid that loves to catch fish, and when i do fish, i fish hard.
> 
> matt-




And who likes to swear too apparently. That comment I made above (ROFL) was a little bit juvenile but hey kid, you need to stay grounded and keep a level head. Modesty is WAY better than being bravado. But i'm glad you realize you're not the best . i'm sure you ARE better than some at what you do.....or maybe even most, but DEFINETLY not all.

It's great that you love fishing and I hope you continue to pursue your passion. There isa LOT out there to learn, and even the seasoned angler hasn't learned it all. I have fished for nearly every species of fish found from the glacier streams in Montana to the swells of the open Gulf and have met MANY great anglers along the way. I love to fish and it has been a passion of mine since I was 4 years old. But you will NEVER hear me say I am a better angler than ANYONE (even though I may be  )


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

No one is better than anyone one else, its all about knowledge and usually who has the money when it comes to real fishing. Take that back, not pier fishing, i meant big timegame fishing,and anyone who says so is ignorant. I was just trying to say im not one of those prepy kids that was handed everything, you know kids with a pocket full of credit cards, i work for everything i have, and im proud of it.I made that commentbecause i was joking around. Somethimes people take it toseriously on the Forum.

I dontthink im better than anyone else. But i know im good at what i do.I dont need anyone to tell me if i am or not. Cause to tell you the truth you dont even know me.You can critisize me when you fish with me. And about the cursing thing, so what?, i was'nt point that word toward anyone, it was one the thread to begin with. I just dont want to be in that so called group of " A$$99i3 KIDS ".

Thanks- Matt





And how old are you anyway, your mom looks like she is about 30. You cant be that old.....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *tmass (12/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (11/30/2008)*
> ...






:withstupid

Come on.....every time someone posts a topic like this some dick head has to get in on it and show why people think pier fishermen are A**Holes....Im with Tyler..shutup


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Matt09 (12/2/2008)* No one is better than anyone one else, its all about knowledge and usually who has the money when it comes to real fishing. Take that back, not pier fishing, i meant big timegame fishing,and anyone who says so is ignorant. I was just trying to say im not one of those prepy kids that was handed everything, you know kids with a pocket full of credit cards, i work for everything i have, and im proud of it.I made that commentbecause i was joking around. Somethimes people take it toseriously on the Forum.
> 
> I dontthink im better than anyone else. But i know im good at what i do.I dont need anyone to tell me if i am or not. Cause to tell you the truth you dont even know me.You can critisize me when you fish with me. And about the cursing thing, so what?, i was'nt point that word toward anyone, it was one the thread to begin with. I just dont want to be in that so called group of " A$$99i3 KIDS ".
> 
> ...




My mom would really appreciate that you said that. She is 50


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, and I am only 27, but I have been on my own since I was 16 and work VERY hard for what I have my my three kids have. When I was your age I was starting to raise my first child Matt. Maybe one day we will converge at the pier. Till then, good luck and tight lines


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *John B. (12/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Matt09 (12/2/2008)* No one is better than anyone one else, its all about knowledge and usually who has the money when it comes to real fishing. Take that back, not pier fishing, i meant big timegame fishing,and anyone who says so is ignorant. I was just trying to say im not one of those prepy kids that was handed everything, you know kids with a pocket full of credit cards, i work for everything i have, and im proud of it.I made that commentbecause i was joking around. Somethimes people take it toseriously on the Forum.
> ...




Who is talking to you? "JohnB."

What did i say wrong this timehuh? You need to read over what i said again. Cause your not making any sense by saying i give pier fishermen a bad name. And i said i dont think im better than anyone else, ok idoit!

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">

<DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">roofordie, glad we fixed this misunderstanding. And im ready to fish whenever your ready.</DIV>

<DIV style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5813\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">See you out there, and tight lines to your self. Your mom isSO not 50. :clap</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

matto9 said ok idoit ha ha ha:clap everybody quit yer bitchin'


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys crack me up! :clap


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

idoit idoit real good:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've found the thread to entertain me all day.......continue please!


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> I've found the thread to entertain me all day.......continue please!




... i thought that was the purpose of the boat Ramp ..... 



but from working on the pier i know the adults are much worse at cussing than the "little punk kids" are manily due to the fact by mid afternoon most have been drinking for several hours also more problems on the pier are the result from beach goers who are too drunk to know WTF they are doing than the pier rats


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

> *John B. (12/3/2008)*matto9, all i gotta say is i've forgot about more fish than you're ever going to catch off that pier.
> 
> watch the tone boy.


Yeah. Thats all good, i would much prefer to fish a boat anyway. 

And ive caught more and bigger fish than you ever have from the boat too.

And IDIOT, i aint no boy.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

You little rats just totally sidetracked the intent of this thread!! Well done


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Voodoo Lounge (12/4/2008)*You little rats just totally sidetracked the intent of this thread!! Well done


*<U>YEP!!</U>*


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, John B. You fish the pier a lot?


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/4/2008)*Hey, John B. You fish the pier a lot?


He does fish the pier quite a bit. He'd be a good one to learn a thing or two from. I've seen him catch quite a few.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/4/2008)*Hey, John B. You fish the pier a lot?


on occasion.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Voodoo Lounge (12/4/2008)*You little rats just totally sidetracked the intent of this thread!! Well done
> ...


sorry sir, i deleted all my posts.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Everyone is impressed. Just dont talk to me and i wont talk to you. Sorry.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

by the way Roofordie, if you need any tips or anything, let me know, i'll help ya out.


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Not all pier rat suck.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice Cobia and King there:clap


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

John B......They call u Chicken Bone around the pier right?? You prolly dont remember, butyou gave me and my little brother the "how to" on pier fishing a while back...thanks!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

No pier rats suck, JHOUGE. I fished right next to you at the pier before, your a funny guy!!:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

WTF is a twat waffel?


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Matt09 (12/8/2008)*No pier rats suck, JHOUGE. I fished right next to you at the pier before, your a funny guy!!:bowdown:letsdrink


Ummm. you don't ring a bell, but im sure i'll meet you if you fish ling season i'll be there everyday!!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/11/2008)*WTF is a twat waffel?


<TABLE id=entries><TBODY><TR><TD class=index>1. </TD><TD class=word>twatwaffle </TD><TD class=tools id=tools_1360317></TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD class=text colSpan=2><DIV class=definition>watwaffle (twat-wah-full): 
n.1 An elitist; someone unaware of their own limitations and highly critical of others. 
n.2 A general prick. See: douchebag, n00b. 
v.1 To ban; to totally pwn. </DIV><DIV class=example>"That Tom Cruise is such a twatwaffle." 
or... 
"I was twatwaffled by @Blue-Six....it hurt, a lot." </DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Baitcaster (12/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *roofordie (12/11/2008)*WTF is a twat waffel?
> ...




Thanks. Thats GREAT


----------

